# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Po perdhoset Heroi Kombetar

## white-knight

Po perdhoset Heroi Kombetar ne nen forumin e Elites Kombetare ketu me shkrime nga elita antikombetare e otomanizuar *dhe* ajo shitur ne menyre lavirash.Dhe kjo gje po behet qellimisht me postime nga me idiotet si psh te otomanit te deklaruar me grada shkencore Hysamedin Ferraj.
Gjendja eshte per te qare hallin :i ngrysur:

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Këtu duhet të reagojnë moderatorët sa më parë!

Liria e të shprehurit si dhe shumë gjëra të tjera që kan ardhur te ne shqiptarët , kan ardhur duke na gjetur të papjkeur.

Kjo e bënë punen shumë të zorshme, sepse njerzit pa ndërgjegje futen dhe shkruaj cfarë të donë dhe për kënd të donë pa rregull e pa moral.

Kur reagohet për figura të dyshimta (vet më kan përjashtuar më shumë se njëher , për persona të dyshimt) pa hezitim duhet të reagohet kundër antishqiptarëve që marrin nëpër gojë heroin kombëtarë SKENDERBEUN:

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## strange

> Mire u pjekshim ne tema me idiote se kjo.




Për kësi lloj temash e kishe fjalën?

I ke lexuar mendimet e anëtareve te partisë tende? Ata thojne " Secili ka te drejtën e fjalës se lire, dhe shprehjes se mendimit."  Mos donë ti t'ja u ndalesh mendimet atyre?

* Une jam kundër atyre shkrimeve, qe ti i quan 'shkrime qe po e përdhosin Heroin tone'. Por jam kundra teje qe do t'ja u ndalesh fjalën te tjerëve.





> Kur reagohet për figura të dyshimta (vet më kan përjashtuar më shumë se njëher , për persona të dyshimt) pa hezitim duhet të reagohet kundër antishqiptarëve që marrin nëpër gojë heroin kombëtarë SKENDERBEUN:


E si te reagojnë moderatorët, kundër antishqiptareve, kur ka moderator, qe vet janë antishqiptare?

----------


## Llapi

> Po perdhoset Heroi Kombetar ne nen forumin e Elites Kombetare ketu me shkrime nga elita antikombetare e otomanizuar *dhe* ajo shitur ne menyre lavirash.Dhe kjo gje po behet qellimisht me postime nga me idiotet si psh te otomanit te deklaruar me grada shkencore Hysamedin Ferraj.
> Gjendja eshte per te qare hallin:(


Po shuj more pash zotin po ti po merresh me shkrimet e psikopatit te smurit mendor qe e dim te gjith Kadri Manit 
le le mos ben hajgare

----------


## white-knight

Jo do ta lejojme fjalen e lire me balte e helm ne kurriz te Heroit Kombetar.Jo do merem me nacionalistin e madh,babain e kombit Hysamedin Ferraj.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

MmEeTtIi!

Natyrisht , mund të kesh të drejt , unë nuk i njoh moderatorët!

Por nëse nuk reagojnë , atëher , nuk është leht ta gjej se cilët janë!

E kam thënë edhe në një temë tjetër dhe po e përseris edhe tani:

Nëse ky forum është partiak ( përfshihet edhe fetarë) ,unë më nuk do të mar pjesë në të!

Kisha pas dëshir një deklarim nga MODERATORÊT!

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## derjansi

o heroi kombtar asht perdhos bashke me ne qysh kur lejojm flliqsina si kto me cel gojen 

far llirije fjale mor? eh si spo mi len kush ndor mu kto pun.

----------


## white-knight

Si hapes i ankeses kerkoj mbylljen e temes meqe Albo e dezinfektoi nen forumin e Elites Kombetare.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

mos e beni kaq tragjike ceshtjen , sepse ky forum nuk eshte forum edukativ , por sherrxhi . njerezit futen ketu jo per te marre dicka por per te treguar se kush eshte me i ''zgjuar'' . 
ne jemi popull fudullash. qekur na ardhka kaq keq per heroin tone?

----------


## white-knight

> qekur na ardhka kaq keq per heroin tone?


Qe kur jemi komb.Qe atehere.

----------


## RaPSouL

Nëse problemi ose shqetësimi në fjalë i është drejtuar stafit administrativ të forumit se di pse duhet të ndërhynë të gjithë anëtarët. Përgjigje do të merni nga stafi administrativ i forumit sic ndodh në cdo temë dhe masat e duhura do të meren, është thën e stërthënë që replikat e ndryshme në temë pos atyre që sjellin argumente reth problemit në fjalë janë të ndaluara.

Fjalën e fundit e ka stafi i forumit në këtë temë e askush tjetër.

----------


## xfiles

I bashkohem dhe une shqetesimit te hapesit te temes.

----------


## GeNi_25

Me duket se kjo teme qenka fshire. Te pakten greko-fonet e forumit kur vjen puna qe nje atdhetar Shqiptar perdhoset nga nje turk e fshijne. Ndersa kur ky atdhetar perdhoset nga nje spiun grek e lene si teme dhe lejojne vetem postimet qe ose jane me nuanca filo-greke ose jane asnjanese se postimet qe jane me nuanca atdhetare automatikisht fshihen.

Une propozoj (qe ska per tu marre parasysh) qe kur vjen puna tek çeshtjet kombetare vendimi per te fshire nje postim te merret me shumice votash midis administratoreve apo super-moderatoreve ose ai Administrator qe perfshihet ne polemik te mos kete te drejte ta fshije postimin por kete t'ia leri ne dore administratorit tjeter apo njerit nga Super-moderatoret qe nuk eshte perfshire ne polemik. 
Ketu nuk e kam fjalen per postime qe ofendojne por per postime qe jane te sakta (te pakten nga ana etike) dhe fshihen fiu-viu.

----------


## white-knight

> Skëndërbeu....., nuk ishte luftëtar i vëërtetë për liri kundër të gjithë pushtuesve, por përkundrazi, ishte i prirë për bashkëpunim me pushtuesit më të rrezikshëm, pushtuesit sllavë, kundër një pushtuesi tjetër, pushtuesit osma.
> 
> 
> Sabri Selmani


Si mund te jetoje akoma ne kete forum *shqiptar* nje plehre e tille dezinformuese?

----------


## white-knight

Duhet me e nderru titullin e temes ne Perdhosje te fugurave kombetare.
Vazhdon Sabri Selmani si pseudo patriot kur thote:




> Isa Boletini është rasti më i dokumentuar i zbatimit të programeve politike serbe e malazeze ndaj shqiptarëve si vegël e lojtar i lojës politike të qeverive serbe e malazeze ndaj shqiptarëve.
> 
> Sabri Selmani


Ja ku eshte

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Sa dituri të reja po mësojm këtu në forum!!!

Tani po shpifen "historian" e "shkencëtrë" , natyrisht "atdhetar" dhe po na japin informata për Skenderbeun , Isa Boletinin e, mesiguri do të shfaqen edhe personazhe të tjera kombëtare me "fakte" të reja për ta.

Liria e të shprehurit keqpërdoret dhe tentohet që në emër të saj të bëhen paraqitje nga më kontraverzialet në gjithë botën, por , mendoj unë , ne si popull me "traditë" në kët fushë jemi të parët qe e keqpërdorim këtë liri.

Nuk ka *kritere* , sepse nuk ka *ndërgjegje* e as nuk qan kush kokën për *arsyen*! këto janë , mendoj unë gjërat që bëjnë të mundshëm keqpërdorimin e lirisë së të shprehurit!

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## Rina_87

Dhe une ne fillim kur i pata lexuar komentet nga ky anetari per te cilin po ankoheni, u pata skandalizuar, mirepo mos e merrni afer zemres, se ky ka humb rrugen dhe eshte per t'u meshiruar dhe jo per ta vene ne qender te vemendjes.

----------


## Apollyon

Kot nuk thone qe ka ardh fundi botes, qe kur u bo ene Sabri Selmani me u fut ne internet!

----------


## sabah08

Skenderbeu eshte nje figure referuese persa i perket bashkimit kombetar,ndersa persa u perket aneve te tjera ka edhe ai difektet e tij.Por keto ndodhira jane ketu e 570 vjet para dhe skemi perse i dalim ne mbrojtje skenderbeut per aleancat me serbet apo dike tjeter ne ate kohe dhe te vazhdojme te heqim paralele sot e kesaj dite kur njihen miqte dhe armiqte e kombit shqiptar ne keto momente qe ne jetojme.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Skenderbeu eshte nje figure referuese persa i perket bashkimit kombetar,ndersa persa u perket aneve te tjera ka edhe ai difektet e tij.Por keto ndodhira jane ketu e 570 vjet para dhe skemi perse i dalim ne mbrojtje skenderbeut per aleancat me serbet apo dike tjeter ne ate kohe dhe te vazhdojme te heqim paralele sot e kesaj dite kur njihen miqte dhe armiqte e kombit shqiptar ne keto momente qe ne jetojme.


Ti shiko postimin e pare, shiko se per ke je duke folur, je duke fol per heroin kombetar...
Suksese per postimet e mevoneshme...
Por nese thuhet qe dita e bukur duket qe ne mengjes..., mendo se ç'do te sjelle darka!

----------

